# "escaping" Toronto Pearson



## beejaybeeohio (Apr 21, 2012)

For my own peace of mind, I decided to change a CLE-YZZ flight on Conited connecting to an AC flight to Rome that had 105 minute layover to an earlier flight that has us at the airport for 6 hours and 45 minutes.

Is it worth it to leave the airport for 3 or 4 hours and go into Toronto?  If so, what is the most expedient way to travel?  What might we enjoy doing during our short time in the city?

Thanks!


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Apr 21, 2012)

*Why don't you just drive?*

You can drive from Cleveland to Toronto in less time than your layover.  Park your car at Pearson Long-Term or Park-N-Fly.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Apr 21, 2012)

Maple_Leaf said:


> You can drive from Cleveland to Toronto in less time than your layover.  Park your car at Pearson Long-Term or Park-N-Fly.



Our return flight is via Montreal...and not sure about driving time being less than our layover what with the strong possiblility of traffic jams. Plus if we didn't use the 1st leg of our itinerary, our seats to Rome would be void.

So back to my original post- should we consider leaving the airport for a few hours between flights?


----------



## am1 (Apr 21, 2012)

It is not a lot of time.  If the Rome flight leaves in the early evening there would be rush hour traffic getting back from wherever you went.  I am not even sure where you could go in that short of time.  Possibly take a hotel shuttle and have a nice lunch.  

You are a good example of why a las vegas style casino should be built at Woodbine, if it is to be built at all.  (A racetrack close to the airport)

Since you live so close you are better off to see the city when you have more time.


----------



## CSB (Apr 22, 2012)

This might be workable. You could take a taxi to Vaughan Mills shopping centre if the taxi could take the toll highway 407. From the airport to Vaughan Mills in non   rush-hour traffic would be less than 30 minutes each way.

You wouldn't really see Toronto just a nice shopping mall outside the Toronto city limits.

You would be taking a chance if there was any traffic problems on the way there or back.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Apr 22, 2012)

*Staying Put*

A casino would have been fun, and thanks for the tip about the mall, but it's probably best if we don't leave the airport.

Is there a United Airlines club at Pearson?  If not, can a daypass to AirCanada's club be purchased?
What restaurants would be good for a nice, leisurely lunch?
Any other ideas for whiling away the hours?

Barb


----------



## am1 (Apr 22, 2012)

Pearson has Plaza Premium lounges where day passes can be purchased.   In 5 of the 6 terminals.  Including both international.  

A decent spread of snacks and drinks.  You can consider it a meal.  Wifi, TVs and all that. 

American express platinum cards will get you in no matter which airline you are flying on.  

Not sure about Air Canada lounges as I try to have nothing do with them.  

The mall is nice but compared to US ones it will be overpriced.  

Is it common for people originating from the US to Canada to get to Europe?


----------



## MaryH (Apr 23, 2012)

Air Canada charges less to US originating flights to Europe than what they charge those of us in Canada.  Toronto has free wifi at the airport so if you have a device or laptop you can sign on and entertain yourself for a bit.

Air Canada lounge you can buy day pass but you may have to buy ahead of time.    Did you get an AC ticket?   for an evening departure you would have enough time in the international lounge to get several free drinks, soup, salad and maybe some other nibbles like salsa and chips.  Likely cost for the pass is 50-70$ PP.

For easy access hotel, there is a Sheraton Gateway at Terminal 3 which you can take the light rail to get to.  Been a while since I been there but food is somewhat okay and you have free wifi in the lobby and if not busy I have used their computers to print some stuff after buying a drink.   Not sure if you can still get a good day rate or not.  Used to be able to get a day rate for $69 for 9am to 4pm where you can use the pools, etc.   Alternatively a shuttle to the 4pointsSheraton is possible and you can have a late lunch there.  You can even walk it from terminal 3 in about 10-15 mins if you don't have any luggage.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Apr 23, 2012)

am1 said:


> Is it common for people originating from the US to Canada to get to Europe?





MaryH said:


> Air Canada lounge you can buy day pass but you may have to buy ahead of time.    Did you get an AC ticket?.



Thanks for your suggestions- very helpful!  We used Continental ff miles for our tix. As a Star Alliance partner, flights at the lowest mileage level were available on United to Toronto and then AC. Since we have to connect from CLE to catch a flight to Europe,we thought that Toronto was better choice than some other cities.  Plus, it's my understanding that AC provides complimentary alcoholic beverages on overseas flights even for those in steerage.

For our return flight we snagged First Class at the lowest mileage level- can't wait to enjoy my "pod"!


----------



## gandalf252002 (Apr 23, 2012)

I would recommend not leaving myself, and grabbing something to eat and some drinks. Traffic can be horrendous, and god forbid anything happen. You will likely spend more money cabbing, and time transfering than will be worth your while.  We avoid this airport whenever possible and fly out of Hamilton, London or Detroit on most occasions.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 23, 2012)

beejaybeeohio said:


> For our return flight we snagged First Class at the lowest mileage level- can't wait to enjoy my "pod"!



Now now, there will be no joining the 'mile-high club' on this trip!

Jim


----------



## MaryH (Apr 23, 2012)

If you have business class or first class award for the way back, you will be covered for lounge then in Rome and Montreal.  

How many miles did it cost you for the economy to Rome and first class back?  also how much did you get hit for fuel surcharges and taxes?

I prefer the flat beds for the overnight flights if I had to make a choice but it is good anytime.  Yes coach has free booze for international flight but not the domestic legs.  The plastic bottle of wine are fairly mediocre and beer selection pretty ordinary so I tend to go for mixed drinks if I fly coach.  

For the return in AC business, pass on the sparkling wine while they are taking off and keep to the juice since it is pretty standard sparking wine but the Champagne they serve after take off is the real thing and fairly decent.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Apr 24, 2012)

*Cost of flights*

For our outbound we used 30k per person from DH's OnePass acc't and total taxes charged were a whopping $14.20 total for 2.  Return is actually from Brussels at the 50k level apiece from my acc't and taxes were $110.80 total for 2.

My thinking about flying first enroute home via Montreal was that I'd be awake to enjoy the amenities.  Usually heading over to Europe, I'm so keyed up that it's hard to sleep no matter how comfortable the seating is! (Although those pods look very comfy & NO Passepartout there will be no mile high club on that flight but I wonder if you somehow overheard DH about that matter !


----------



## MaryH (Apr 24, 2012)

Damn that is low taxes.  I pay through the nose for fuel surcharges and taxes with Air Canada and Aeroplan for reward tickets.  

My last paid ticket to Paris was less than $230 base fare and $800 total and the last time I looked for an award ticket it cost me $550 for fuel surcharges plus the points..  So I paid close to $1000 instead for the ticket.  uhmm that was for 1 ticket only.

Toronto and Montreal charges airport improvement fees but seems you don't have to pay with CO.

The herringbone configuration of the pods are less desireable for travelling together..  difficult to join the mile high club there lol...


----------



## MaryH (Apr 24, 2012)

just noticed you are flying from Brussels..  Brussels is great for Belgium chocolate...  Last time I came home for about 4 kgs...


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 24, 2012)

The biz class seating on AC is weird for a couple...but great for single flyers.  The outer rows are all singles and the rows don't line up.  The two seats in the centre are also strange and not very communicative as you face different directions.  Suggest you check Seatguru.com for y class seat recommendations.  I'm for daytime flying in those seats as the top and bottom of the seats go to a point making sleeping uncomfortable...but in the day quite enjoyable.

I believe you'll get access to the AC lounge free with the business class leg at least..if not both ways.  If so, you'll enjoy it as I find them much better than US lounges...including the free drinks and lots af hot food.

Most of the AC Stews are grandma's now.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for the tips on Belgian chocolate and using the AC lounge- will try to be admitted in Toronto and Montreal, as we've a long layover there too.  

I did check seatguru and based on their diagram chose seats 3k and 3f.  DH and I usually choose aisle seats across or behind each other so the configuration of the 1st class pods isn't bothersome to us.  On the flight to Rome, we are in double seats together.

BTW, a friend mentioned a recent news story about an AC pilot captaining the same flight from YYZ-FCO who woke up midflight, saw lights, thought another plane was about to hit his, took a dive and injured several pax in the process.  Is this true?  Any links to this event?


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 26, 2012)

beejaybeeohio said:


> BTW, a friend mentioned a recent news story about an AC pilot captaining the same flight from YYZ-FCO who woke up midflight, saw lights, thought another plane was about to hit his, took a dive and injured several pax in the process.  Is this true?  Any links to this event?


 
http://en-maktoob.news.yahoo.com/sleepy-air-canada-pilot-thought-venus-plane-180027491.html


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Apr 27, 2012)

Appreciate the link.  Wasn't a recent event, just details recycled for the article...


----------



## beejaybeeohio (May 1, 2012)

*One Hour*

Going to have a manicure/pedicure to "kill 2 birds with 1 stone"!  Saves pre-trip time at home and will help pass the time at Pearson.


----------

